# How many hours sleep do you have before an exam?



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

How many hours do you have the night before an exam?


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

As an insomniac, not a lot. Something like 3-6 hours. Especially if the exam takes place early in the morning.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

eh just because I have an exam, doesn't mean I'll sleep more. So like 3-4


----------



## Doomed (Jul 29, 2012)

I perform well on exams with 4-6 hours of sleep. I like to go to sleep studying and wake up studying. I can wake up on exam days with loads of energy.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I TRY to sleep early, but because of the build up and anticipation, knowing what I have to wake up for, I get too anxious and can't sleep. Plus I have this thing about trying to get in as much knowledge in/studying before I sleep. Even if I feel confident about it, it's an irrational fear of 'forgetting' things.


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

it depends. if im cramming (what i usually do, and am currently doing haha) then i just wont sleep beforehand. ill just stay up all night and take the test. i find it better than going to sleep for the short amount of time and waking up all groggy. if i know the material ill try to get a full nights rest (7-8) but a lot of times i get test anxiety and can't sleep the night before very well.


----------



## Dysthymia (May 29, 2013)

Had an exam today, got about 4 hours sleep, weird thing is exams dont make me anxious at all


----------



## Cileroot (Mar 6, 2012)

More fitting question for me would be how long before the exam do I start the "final cramming-revision-session" 

If the exam is at 9 AM, then I definitely need to wake up at 4. When I go to bed at 0, then I get 4 hours. If the exam is 1 PM, then I can wake at 7 or 8 and have more sleep.


----------

